# Scooter is reversing!



## elektroboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Are there openings on the controller for heat dissipation?
If you have no more warranty you could open the controller and do a little inspection.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

elektroboy said:


> Are there openings on the controller for heat dissipation?
> If you have no more warranty you could open the controller and do a little inspection.


Yes i am also going to do that. Actually there is no more warranty, så i guess i should try at repair.
I have a colleague who is an electronics engineer, and he says that it is very complicated, and unless you know the controller inside out, you probably won't figure it out, unless you spend many hours.

I would hate to buy a new controller if it is no more than a capacitor that needs to be replaced.


----------



## elektroboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Unfortunately your colleague is right. But not all is lost yet. There is still a small chance that you might find out something like a swollen capacitor.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

elektroboy said:


> Unfortunately your colleague is right. But not all is lost yet. There is still a small chance that you might find out something like a swollen capacitor.


Exactly. Like on computer hardware etc.  I will try that.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

It is getting worse.. What to do? I have dismounted the controller and disassembled it. This is how it looks inside:

http://peecee.dk/upload/view/319027
http://peecee.dk/upload/view/319028
http://peecee.dk/upload/view/319029


The components seems intact?

Today my ignition stopped working, so it won't turn on at all. Argh! Must fix it tomorrow hehe.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

I have now fixed the ignition. The soldering on the back has gotten loose, so i soldered it back together.

I am frustrated. I have no idea about how this is possible. How to test? Would it help if i could gain access to the controller board while turned on, so i could measure voltages and resistances etc.?

Can the hall sensors at all be the problem?
Or is it the controller?
It seems totally unlogical, because it doesn't act precisely the same way every time. It just spins the wheel backwards, and then forwards :S


----------



## elektroboy (Jun 22, 2011)

The key word is: measuring.
But you need at least an oscillocope and a certain level in knowledge of this kind of electronics to do that.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

Argh.. Well have an oscilloscope at work, but i don't know what to look for.

I hope some expert will see this and go "oh, just replace the capacitor to the left, that will do" 

You can see here that it doesn't respond to throttle. 
It doesn't go reverse or anything this time thou. But it did earlier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9joNH2Mv0Gg


----------



## cyclone (Dec 8, 2013)

actually check your throttle controller if it is a hand grip type the pot might getting loose or broken. same thing if ur using foot pedal type...


----------

